# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  سننُ العمرةِ ... للتذكيرِ

## الروض الأنف

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ...

يكثرُ في هذه الأيامِ أداءُ العمرةِ ، فأحببْتُ أن أذكرَ نفسي وإخواني بسننِ العمرةِ ، ومن عندَه زيادةٌ أو ملاحظةٌ فليسعفْنا بها مشكوراً ...


*سننُ العمرةِ* 
*1-* *مراعاةُ آدابِ السفرِ من الاستخارةِ ، والدعاءِ وغيرِها .*
*2-* *الاغتسالُ ، والتنظفُ ، والتطيّبُ للإحرامِ .*
*3-* *لبسُ إزارٍ ورداءٍ أبيضينِ نظيفينِ .*
*4-* *يذكرُ نسكَه فيقولُ "لبيكَ اللهمّ عمرةً" .*
*5-* *إن خافَ عدمَ الإتمامِ قالَ "فإن حبسني حابسٌ فمحِلّي حيثُ حبستني" .*
*6-* *إذا عقدَ النيةَ بدأَ بالتلبيةِ ، فيقولُ "لبيكَ اللهم لبيك ، لبيك لا شريكَ لك لبيكَ ، إنّ الحمدَ والنعمةَ لك والملكَ ، لا شريكَ لك" .*
*7-* *يرفعُ الرجلُ صوتَه بالتلبيةِ وتخفيها المرأةُ .*
*8-* *تتأكّدُ التلبيةُ إذا علا مرتفعاً ، أو هبطَ وادياً ، أو سمعَ ملبياً ، وفي أدبارِ الصلواتِ ، وفي الأسحارِ ، وإقبالِ الليلِ والنهارِ .*
*9-* *عدمُ قطعِ التلبيةِ إلا إذا شرعَ في الطوافِ .*
*10-* *المبيتُ بذي طُوى ، والاغتسالُ فيه إن كانتْ في طريقِه ، وإن لم تكنْ في طريقِه يبيتُ ويغتسلُ في أيِّ مكانٍ ، ثمّ يدخلُ مكةَ نهاراً .*
*11-* *يدخلُ مكةَ من أعلاها من الثنيةِ العليا ثنيةِ كداءَ (الحجونِ) ، ويخرجُ من الثنيّةِ السفلى كدى إذا كانَ أرفقَ له .*
*12-* *دخولُ المسجدِ الحرامِ من بابِ بني شيبةَ إن تيسّرَ .*
*13-* *دخولُ المسجدِ برجلِه اليمنى ، ويقولُ "أعوذُ باللهِ العظيمِ وبوجهِه الكريمِ وسلطانِه القديمِ من الشيطانِ الرجيمِ ، بسمِ اللهِ ، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على رسولِ اللهِ ، اللهمّ افتحْ لي أبوابَ رحمتِك" ، ويخرجُ برجلِه اليسرى ، ويقولُ "بسمِ اللهِ ، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على رسولِ اللهِ ، اللهمّ إني أسألُك من فضلِك ، اللهمّ اعصمني من الشيطانِ الرجيمِ" .*
*14-* *يبدأُ المعتمرُ بالطوافِ ، لأنه تحيةُ البيتِ .*
*15-* *يطوفُ مضطبعاً ، ويزيلُه إذا فرغَ من الطوافِ .*
*16-* *يحاذي الحجرَ الأسودَ بكلّ بدنِه .*
*17-* *يقولُ عندَ ابتداءِ الطوافِ "بسمِ اللهِ ، واللهُ أكبرُ ، اللهمّ إيماناً بكَ ، وتصديقاً بكتابِك ، ووفاءً بعهدِكَ ، واتّباعاً لسنةِ نبيِّكَ محمدٍ* *e**" ، وفي بقيةِ الأشواطِ يكبرُ ، ويستلمُ .*
*18-* *يستلمُ الحجرَ الأسودَ في كلِّ شوطٍ ، وله أربعُ مراتبَ : الأولى : يستلمُه ويقبّلُه ويسجدُ عليه ، الثانيةُ : يستلمُه بيدِه ويقبّلُ يدَه ، الثالثةُ : يستلمُه بشيءٍ ويقبّلُه ، الرابعةُ : يشيرُ إليه بيدِه ، ولا يقبّلُ يدَه .*
*19-* *يرمُلُ الأفقيُّ ثلاثاً ويمشي أربعاً ، والرّمَلُ : هو المشيُ بقوّةٍ ونشاطٍ بحيثُ يسرعُ ، لكن لا يمدُّ خطوَه ، ولا يثِبُ وثْباً .*
*20-* *كلّما حاذى الركنَ اليمانيَّ استلمَه دونَ تقبيلٍ ولا تكبيرٍ ، وإذا لم يستلمُه لا يشيرُ إليه .*
*21-* *يقولُ بينَ الركنِ اليمانيِّ والحجرِ الأسودِ "ربّنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً وفي الآخرةِ حسنةً ، وقنا عذابَ النارِ" .*
*22-* *قراءةُ القرآنِ والذكرُ والدعاءُ في جميعِ الأشواطِ في الطوافِ والسعي .*
*23-* *تركُ الكلامِ وكلِّ ما ينافي الخشوعَ كالالتفاتِ وفضولِ النظرِ في الطوافِ والسعي .*
*24-* *الطوافُ والسعيُ على طهارةٍ كاملةٍ من الحدَثِ والنجَسِ .*
*25-* *المشيُ في الطوافِ والسعي .*
*26-* *صلاةُ ركعتينِ بعدَ الطوافِ خلفَ المقامِ قريباً منه .*
*27-* *الموالاةُ بينَ الطوافِ وركعتيه .*
*28-* *إذا تقدّمَ لصلاةِ ركعتي الطوافِ قرأَ قولَه تعالى "واتخذوا من مقامِ إبراهيمَ مصلَّى" .*
*29-* *يقرأُ في ركعتي الطوافِ في الأولى "الكافرونَ" وفي الثانيةِ "الإخلاصَ" .*
*30-* *يستلمُ الحجرَ بعدَ ركعتي الطوافِ لمن أرادَ السعيَ ، ولا يسنُّ تقبيلُه ولا الإشارةُ إليه .*
*31-* *الموالاةُ بينَ الطوافِ والسعي .*
*32-* *يتوجّه إلى الصفا وهو يقرأُ "إن الصفا والمروةَ من شعائرِ اللهِ .. " أبدأُ بما بدأَ اللهُ به .*
*33-* *يرقى الصفا حتى يرى البيتَ ، ويستقبلُه ، ويكبّرُ ثلاثاً وهو رافعٌ يديه ، ويقولُ "لا إله إلا اللهُ وحدَه لا شريكَ له ، له الملكُ ، وله الحمدُ ، وهو على كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ ، لا إله إلا اللهُ وحدَه أنجزَ وعدَه ، ونصرَ عبدَه ، وهزمَ الأحزابَ وحدَه ، ثم يدعو" يفعلُ ذلك ثلاثَ مراتٍ ، ويفعلُ ذلك أولَ كلِّ شوطٍ على الصفا والمروةِ .*
*34-* *شدّةُ السعي بينَ العلمينِ الأخضرينِ .*
*35-* *حلقُ الشعرِ .*
*36-* *طوافُ الوداعِ .* 

*دمتم في حفظِ اللهِ*

----------

